# New Year Resolutions



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2012)

To see it clearly:

http://www.savagechickens.com/2012/01/resolutions.html

Another one:


----------



## AmZ (Jan 2, 2012)

So what are everyone's new year resolutions?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2012)

Move to Canada, then resolve to move back


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 2, 2012)

I just want to be a kinder person.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2012)

That's the same as my resolution above


----------



## making_art (Jan 2, 2012)

I just want to be a slimmer person


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 2, 2012)

Daniel said:


> That's the same as my resolution above




So you have to move to Canada to become kinder? LOL.

I think that would just make me grumpier what with all that COLD weather up there.


----------



## AmZ (Jan 2, 2012)

Mine is to lose ... more ... weight. _{details removed} _I don't think overweight but I'd still like to slim down more. Since coming in the hospital (before : too skinny, not eating properly, no appetite) I put on _{details removed}_. 

Now I've _{lost weight}_ in a month and a half by exercising and watching what I eat. So hopefully the _{remainder}_ will come off reasonably easy too - I guess not as easy but hopefully it'll happen and not take too long. 

Then I want to keep up my walking regime around the hospital grounds with my new trainers.


----------



## making_art (Jan 2, 2012)

AmZ, I am thinking about swimming but walking is the one i am going to do for sure.

Cat Dancer,  cold? It just depends on how you look at it. I like to think of it as refreshing air...


----------



## AmZ (Jan 2, 2012)

Make_art - swimming is one of the best forms of exercise - you should go for it if you have the option.

Here in the hospital, I have just the hospital grounds to walk about on, but it's good enough. In the nature and very picturesque. 

Go for it!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2012)

> cold? It just depends on how you look at it



Yeah, it's horrible


----------



## gooblax (Jan 3, 2012)

My resolution is to be brave... and to make my lap more suitable for our furry overlords.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 3, 2012)

"furry overlords"


----------



## making_art (Jan 3, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Yeah, it's horrible


 Daniel, you just need to convert from oranges to apples then you'll see what your missing.


----------

